# Key Position Modulation



## EvilDragon (Sep 10, 2010)

I am nothing short of amazed, Big Bob! This is more than I had hoped for, but on the other hand, it is as meticulous as can be expected from you!

I will test it out tomorrow, now it's sleep time for me!


----------



## Mark Belbin (Sep 11, 2010)

You are quite something else, Bob! I don't know if I'll ever make use of this myself, but it's sure nice to see threads like this that I know I can search out if and when the time comes!

Thanks for all the great research!

Mark


----------



## snapshot (Sep 11, 2010)

well wicked Mr.Bob . Thank you so much again , im going to test it this night (as im not going anywhere LOL ) .... oh and you implemented it into the script , i have no words for your kindness , im your worshipper LOL
~o) 
K


----------



## gmet (Sep 11, 2010)

Bob,

It's great to see you active and back in the land of the scripters!!

Hope you are keeping well,

Justin


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for your kind words. And Justin,



Justin M @ Sat Sep 11 said:


> Bob,
> 
> It's great to see you active and back in the land of the scripters!!
> 
> ...



I'm glad to be back but, now I've got over a year of 'catchup' on my hands (trying to assimilate all the nifty new stuff added since K3). So now, I guess I'll have to start burning the midnight oil a bit :( but, hopefully this too shall pass :D 

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 21, 2010)

Took me a while, but I have tested this all. Script #1 works awesomely, script #2 not so much when high pitches are involved (because Kontakt rounds Cutoff to 100s above 1k :()

Also key position modulator tables are totally doing the trick! But upon pressing Invert, they aren't as good - I think there needs to be a separate table preset for negative keytracking. Not hard to do with this groundwork already done! 


Thanks a milllion, Big Bob! o-[][]-o


----------

